# Dog bags/carriers



## Chloe_Love (Jun 24, 2008)

I wasn't sure which section to post this in... buut
what carriers have you had for your chihuahua?
I'm in the UK and I'm wanting to find a bag I can carry Chloe in when I go out, which is made for dogs, preferably with a seperate zip part at the bottom so I can keep my things seperate, and a nice design.
I have found one bag which is white and really nice which is £35 from a site but I'm wondering if there are any that can beat it!
thanks


----------



## Chloe_Love (Jun 24, 2008)

here is a pic of the kind of thing! do you like it?


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I only do fundles but they aren't exactly cheap but they do last, dogs love them and they are a lot safer than other carriers I've seen about. I strondly dislike carries you hold, your wrists can't always support carrying a dog for a long period of time even if they are light, they swing around and generally they're hard. But I do like the Pet Flys but thats more for transporting by car or for a long journey 

They're about £60 from Pet London, you can also import them for more designs, you only need the small size.

http://www.petlondon.net/shop/acatalog/Pet_Sling_Black.html

Or Pet Flys just under £100

http://www.petlondon.net/shop/acatalog/Pet_Fly_Bag.html

It's the same thing with I would only use Puppia harness you pay for what you get, they last, the dogs are comfortable and they like them


----------



## Chloe_Love (Jun 24, 2008)

thanks for the links! I would carry the bag over my shoulder and she wouldnt weight too much, plus I'm used to always carrying a bag like that wherever I go lol. So in a way I want that style cos it'd adapt the easiest for me 
also I definately want to buy a puppia harness in the future, they sell them in the metrocentre so I can easily go and buy one in person


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I buy most of mine on ebay. I usually search there and when I find one I like then I will google the net to see if I can find a better site..pref one that has reviews on the items so I can get an idea of how they hold up. I have about 8 different bags but to tell you the truth I use my stroller and back pack more than anything else. I take my guys everywhere in their stroller except for grocery stores and restaurants. I have never been asked to leave anywhere

I do use my carriers if I am taking them in somewhere and do not want them to be seen. I found a nice bag that I like for this as you can completely conceal them but at the same time you can also open up the flaps and they can see out. There is a side zip pocket on both sides so I can carry my keys and wallet in them. It does not weigh that much itself either so it doesnt add weight to the pups;-) My guys equal 5lbs between the two of them but they still seem heavy when I am carrying them in a carrier LOL!


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)

Chloe_Love said:


> thanks for the links! I would carry the bag over my shoulder and she wouldnt weight too much,



oh man, I can tell you, carrying a chihuahua around does get heavy :lol: Roxy walks EVERYWHERE, she's not a handbag dog :lol: but the few times I've had to take her in her carrier (when we went to London, and going to the vets) she soon got heavy, it's totally different from carrying them in your arms that's for sure :lol: Also, isn't your chi just a baby right now? You can't know for sure what size she will be when she's older.


----------



## cocopuff (Mar 27, 2004)

No bags here because they get to heavy after a while. It's a stroller for my girls.


----------



## vviccles1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Chloe_Love said:


> here is a pic of the kind of thing! do you like it?


I love that bag, wish it was available in the states!:foxes15:


----------



## Keeffer (Feb 26, 2008)

I love the bag! I have 3 bags for Keeffer. Keeffer likes to be carried, he gets so excited when he sees the bag. I always close the bag though. 'cause keeffer likes to steal the show and if there's an opening he tries to climb through it to get some kisses from people. Stupid dog:foxes15:


----------



## Chloe_Love (Jun 24, 2008)

lol aw thats so sweet.
yeah chloe is really tiny still but I'd like to get looking for a bag cause my mam has offered to buy her one as a present at the end of this month 
I found one on a site which looks good but it doesnt have much info and a really small pic lol. 










I dunno if you can see but the material is quilted (like chanel bags). I prefer the black one. This is what it says:

"Large Pet carrier with bone detail pockets, side and top mesh view panels. This bag is also ideal for carrying around all of your little darlings things. PVC cross stitched outer with lined inner for easy wash and clean.

H: 30cm x W: 19cm x L: 43cm not including the carry straps."


----------



## z4girl (Apr 18, 2008)

I have these bags:

http://tailsinthecity.com/product.php?id=780&category=Carriers&subcat=PTcouture&page=1

http://tailsinthecity.com/product.php?id=1057&category=search&page=2&keyword=kwigy+bo

http://www.funnyfur.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1434


----------



## Chloe_Love (Jun 24, 2008)

ooh those are great I like the last one the best its so funky


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

z24 girl the first two bags you wouldnt even think they were for dogs they look like handbag
i love the last one its so cool

i have the pet flys bag its great and every time i use it i am always asked where did you get that??
my guys love it so much if i leave it open on the floor they will all try to get in and have a little sleep


----------



## Chloe_Love (Jun 24, 2008)

omg I want this one soo much!

http://www.petflys.com/puppylove.html

we need better stuff in the UK! that I can afford! haha


----------



## Chloe_Love (Jun 24, 2008)

oh I found it on a UK site

http://www.divadogs.co.uk/pet-carriers/forever-koi-pet-carrier.htm

only its £100 and out of stock. bum


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Chloe_Love said:


> omg I want this one soo much!
> 
> http://www.petflys.com/puppylove.html
> 
> we need better stuff in the UK! that I can afford! haha


Hee heee... Girl, I have that exact same one for Willow. I also have the same one that is Purple, and also the forever Koi and the brown Paw. As you can see I LOOOVE Petflys. They also have a new style on their site.

Lori


----------



## Chloe_Love (Jun 24, 2008)

i want to save up for a petflys one now they look great!


----------



## honeebee (Nov 19, 2007)

i put my two in a stroller. or just put their harness on. they are a handful.


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

Chloe_Love said:


> omg I want this one soo much!
> 
> http://www.petflys.com/puppylove.html
> 
> we need better stuff in the UK! that I can afford! haha


I know! I love these carriers. Maybe one day, lol!


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

omg i want the black one i have the monkey one here but i love black my hubby said when they get it in the shop i can get it!!!
i ring the shop every two wks and they never have it though


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

Even the smallest dog starts to feel like a ton weight when you are carrying them! LOL Amazing that isn't it?!


----------



## bindi boo (Jul 2, 2008)

Chloe_Love said:


> lol aw thats so sweet.
> yeah chloe is really tiny still but I'd like to get looking for a bag cause my mam has offered to buy her one as a present at the end of this month
> I found one on a site which looks good but it doesnt have much info and a really small pic lol.
> 
> ...



omg this is the bag im getting. well hopefully getting next week. its gonna cost £82 WOW how flipping cute aye  i hope i can afford it next week if not im getting a stripey one for £20 lol


----------



## MrsChi (Nov 20, 2006)

Hey I like the first bag! Where did you find that? 

Make sure you get your chi used to the bag from an early age, Lewie can't get enough of his now! Soon as I open the flap he scrambles in and sits there as if to say "Lets go then!!" He used to choose to sleep in it over his bed when he was a pup too, I used to leave the flap open overnight and in the morning I'd find him in there!

Good luck with your bag! Bear in mind that they do get a lot bigger than the size they are as pups.


----------



## moebed (Dec 9, 2007)

My carrier is like a backpack--I can wear it facing forward or backwards. It has a clip inside for Delilah's harness. I can also hang the loops around the top of my car's seat and it turns into a carseat so she can see out the window. I love it!!


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

I got my pink carrier from [email protected], it was only £15, and for pets at home i thought that was a good price, as they are usually on the expencive side! Its a pink over the shoulder bag with a cusioned inside, it doesnt look like they are selling them at pets at home now as I cant find it on the site! but they still have some cute ones in for about £20....xxx:love2:


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

I want the first one too!!! do u know the designer or a website?


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

My neice got an Argo carrier qhich was gorgeous and she paid $175.00 for it. The problem is, there is no air ventilation. Some carriers look beautiful, but don't have mesh windows and can get very warm in the summer months. I read some reveiws on some of the carriers, and alot of people said their dogs were sweating in the bag after a flight.
With Peek, there has to be windows all around or he goes into a panic. Rochelle.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

i love the first one 2 and the second one..can you post the links up please


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a Petote -it's rarely used though http://www.moderntails.com/files/images/d_14102.jpg


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I have several bags. Rico runs and hops into a bag everytime he thinks I am going somewhere--he wants to tag along ! 

I have got a real bargain on e-bay--try that. I have one bag that is big, he can practically walk around inside it. When we go visiting or when he went to the dog sitter he uses it almost as a crate--it is not comfortable for me to lug around--too boxy.

Another I got at a pet supply shop. It is really pretty white quilted matte silk type with black leather trim. Looks so good my friends asked where I got it before realising it was a doggie's bag. This bag doesn't have enough pockets for my own bits and pieces, I'd like a little more. I don't need Rico inside a bag chewing up my lippy and key.

My favourite so far really is the Kwigy-Bo Alex lux. The pockets are fantastic. The inside zippered pocket is big and there are four outside opne with toggle sort of closures. It is the most comfortable to carry and I don't need a separate hand bag for my things.

When you get the bag leave it out on the floor with a blanket and treat inside, get her used to it.

If anyone has anymore good bag links and hints keep posting I love bags.


----------



## sduckchichi (Apr 25, 2011)

Chloe_Love said:


> here is a pic of the kind of thing! do you like it?


I love that carrier how much was it ?? x:hello 1:


----------

